# USA Drivers License



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I would appreciate any advice on what some of you expats have done about keeping your US drivers licenses current. Checked with my state DMV and I can renew for another 6 years online but only one time. Or do I just forget it. I would like to have one when I go back to the states to visit so I can rent a car. Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I renewed mine when I was back for a visit last year. It was time to renew in person. So I have some time (at least 1 online renewal, not sure of 2 are possible?)

But I have heard that if you have a Philippine license you can use it in the US if you just go for vacation. If you move back - you have to get a US license. I have not looked into how long a foreign license is good - it probably varies state to state. Kind of like your US license is good in the PI's for 90 days...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Great point you have 90 days from the day the plane lands to get your Philippine driver's license, stay far away from an International license those don't work here, even if you get it here Lol... and you'll end up getting messed with.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Great point you have 90 days from the day the plane lands to get your Philippine driver's license, stay far away from an International license those don't work here, even if you get it here Lol... and you'll end up getting messed with.


The reason international licenses don't work is because they are not a license they are just a translation into the local language of your original countries license. The Philippines speak english so translating your US license into english is not going to help much.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Great point you have 90 days from the day the plane lands to get your Philippine driver's license, stay far away from an International license those don't work here, even if you get it here Lol... and you'll end up getting messed with.


An international license is not for use in the country of issue, it is used in other countries in conjunction with your current license. As stated it is only a translation of your current license.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It depends on your state. I renewed mine with Florida the first time. When it came for the second time, I had to ask for a special application to get it done (notarized by the US Embassy along with an eye exam notarized also). They told me that I could get a new license within 18 months of expiration of the 2nd online renewal whenever I was in the US.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a fully endorsed CDL. I have to get a medical cert every 2 years on file with my home state,(N.J.) to keep it. Requires a mail drop in New Jersey and a return every 2 years otherwise it will lapse. This info might not help you, but it is the strictest things are likely to get for retaining any USA license. As far as using the International license in P.I. I used 10 staples on the front of mine to affix a color copy of my fully endorsed CDL over the expiration date of my 3 year old, non valid Intl. D/L and have used it in LTO and HPG no Prob... They dont know what they are looking at. They are looking at your Rego. which potentially allows them (HPG/LTO) to confiscate or "apprehend" your vehicle. Not too much emphasis on enforcing, or understanding where and when the Int. D/L/ will jam U up. It works for me with the B.S. back up I provide in the color copies of my Stateside credentials...


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I would keep it current so I have another piece of CURRENT Identification.

The US Embassy required 3 pieces of ID when I was there 2 weeks ago. 

Plus you never know when you might need to go back to the US and need it there. It is a lot easier to renew than to have redo all those tests to get a new one.

Keep it current.

JM101


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, keep a USA, home state drivers license as back up in case you need to go back and work, or use medical care, or visit relatives..ect.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It is also one of the requirements for maintaining State residency....


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

People have mentioned keeping their U.S. license current so that when they go back to the States for a visit they can drive. 
Why not just use your Philippine drivers license to rent a car in the States?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Look into local state laws.

Yes you can drive on your Philippine license back home but in Manitoba if you do not renew for 4 years or have a transferable license ( Philippine licenses are not transferable) you start all over again on the graduated license system. 9 months learner, 3 years serious restrictions then another 2 years slight restrictions, over 5 years to get full license privileges back.

I'd make the effort to ensure that you come home often enough to avoid that just in case you ever have to move home.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*License from homeland*



Manitoba said:


> Look into local state laws.
> 
> Yes you can drive on your Philippine license back home but in Manitoba if you do not renew for 4 years or have a transferable license ( Philippine licenses are not transferable) you start all over again on the graduated license system. 9 months learner, 3 years serious restrictions then another 2 years slight restrictions, over 5 years to get full license privileges back.
> 
> I'd make the effort to ensure that you come home often enough to avoid that just in case you ever have to move home.


The US is similar it didn't recognize my Guam license either (US territory) I had to take the written and the driving test all over again, actually it wasn't that hard but they didn't make me drive as a learner that don't make sense? Why Manitoba would you be considered a learner even Canada.


----------

